# tb500 + bpc 157 recovery cycle



## aspiringpinner (Apr 13, 2014)

I am in for surgery (slap repair/shoulder stabilisation/micro fracturing) in a month and i'm planning a cycle of these to help with my cycle. has anyone used any of these who can vouch for a reputable UK source recently?

I've looked into peptidesuk/drs labs and a few others but most of the reviews are hit and miss or not recent. If this isn't allowed then mods please remove it.

also any critique/input on this cycle for recovery purposes:

*BPC157 250mcg-500mcg pd*

*TB500 2.5mg M/W/F*

*sust 125md e10d*

*HGH 2-4IUpd *

with the rhgh dose does anyone have any exp with dosage for healing/recovery etc. not sure how accurate it is but i read somewhere the more you use the higher the rate of collagen synthesis. this could be complete bro science though so I'm not sure.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Hope the surgery goes well man. I've used peptidesuk successfully for a long time. Helped me recover from a lat tear ans severe rear delt tear this year!!! Just make sure the drs are happy for you to start when you do.

The gh won't hurt you at all and I'm sure will aid recovery. However I just thought I'd tell you that I was able to recover without it!!

Also, why are you using sust as your hrt out of curiousity


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Hope the surgery goes well man. I've used peptidesuk successfully for a long time. Helped me recover from a lat tear ans severe rear delt tear this year!!! Just make sure the drs are happy for you to start when you do.

The gh won't hurt you at all and I'm sure will aid recovery. However I just thought I'd tell you that I was able to recover without it!!

Also, why are you using sust as your hrt out of curiousity


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@Pscarb is prob the best to comment...


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

dumdum said:


> @Pscarb is prob the best to comment...


In fairness he's posted the answer 100s of times. And lots in recent threads!! Bit of reading is always good


----------



## markc1888 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi was hoping to get some feedback on how this tb-500 + bcp 157 cycle has went? I'm not a body builder but do some bjj and boxing and I tore something in my shoulder. I've been using 250mg of bcp 157 ed for about 3 weeks, I have noticed some recovery. So how has it helped you?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm running BPC157 right now for shoulder, and it definitely is helping. Got mine from pepsuk


----------



## woolymaggot (Mar 5, 2011)

I have used both TB4 and BPC 157 for surgery and rate the latter highly even at a low dose(Localised micro dosing). I started the TB4 before surgery and BPC 157 after. I also used CJC DAC 100mcg(x3 daily) to elevate my IGF levels to assist healing along with 100mcg GHRP 2. All TOMs PEPs. Good luck!


----------



## aspiringpinner (Apr 13, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Hope the surgery goes well man. I've used peptidesuk successfully for a long time. Helped me recover from a lat tear ans severe rear delt tear this year!!! Just make sure the drs are happy for you to start when you do.
> 
> The gh won't hurt you at all and I'm sure will aid recovery. However I just thought I'd tell you that I was able to recover without it!!
> 
> Also, why are you using sust as your hrt out of curiousity


 thanks for the kind words fella, I am 2 days post surgery the pain has been excrutiating but i have tramadol/codeine/morphine on hand. thats ressuring to know about pepsuk, I am starting my bpc-157 tonight as I left it in a differnt city. im using sust as its just what I hve on hand, would you say there are any negatives to using sust cruise wise?


----------



## aspiringpinner (Apr 13, 2014)

markc1888 said:


> Hi was hoping to get some feedback on how this tb-500 + bcp 157 cycle has went? I'm not a body builder but do some bjj and boxing and I tore something in my shoulder. I've been using 250mg of bcp 157 ed for about 3 weeks, I have noticed some recovery. So how has it helped you?


 I will be starting the bpc-157 tonight as I Am only 2 days post surgery, I will do a full write up on my healing process with these drugs and log it. I cannot use tb500 just yet as the surgeon gave me a PRPinjection and anti inflammatory drugs intefer with the prp shot. in regard to the bpc I will now be using 500mg x2 pd.


----------



## aspiringpinner (Apr 13, 2014)

woolymaggot said:


> I have used both TB4 and BPC 157 for surgery and rate the latter highly even at a low dose(Localised micro dosing). I started the TB4 before surgery and BPC 157 after. I also used CJC DAC 100mcg(x3 daily) to elevate my IGF levels to assist healing along with 100mcg GHRP 2. All TOMs PEPs. Good luck!


 how close do you shoot to the injured site? this is the only thing that has confysed me, IM localy or subq anywhere or even subq locally also, what do you think is the best way to go?


----------



## woolymaggot (Mar 5, 2011)

For me it is straight forward to go direct to the site as it's the scapular area. I wouldn't go any where near the inner front dealt with IM. I have done this but after a few successful shots, I soon regretted it shortly after the last one, so not for me that one. It all depends on the area and naturally the compound.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

subq in the affected area


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

woolymaggot said:


> For me it is straight forward to go direct to the site as it's the scapular area. I wouldn't go any where near the inner front dealt with IM. I have done this but after a few successful shots, I soon regretted it shortly after the last one, so not for me that one. It all depends on the area and naturally the compound.


 What dose bpc was you using mate.


----------



## aspiringpinner (Apr 13, 2014)

woolymaggot said:


> For me it is straight forward to go direct to the site as it's the scapular area. I wouldn't go any where near the inner front dealt with IM. I have done this but after a few successful shots, I soon regretted it shortly after the last one, so not for me that one. It all depends on the area and naturally the compound.





Fina said:


> I'm running BPC157 right now for shoulder, and it definitely is helping. Got mine from pepsuk





Dave_shorts said:


> Hope the surgery goes well man. I've used peptidesuk successfully for a long time. Helped me recover from a lat tear ans severe rear delt tear this year!!! Just make sure the drs are happy for you to start when you do.
> 
> The gh won't hurt you at all and I'm sure will aid recovery. However I just thought I'd tell you that I was able to recover without it!!
> 
> Also, why are you using sust as your hrt out of curiousity


 lads im puttng mine subq at the front of my delt as i felt it was too close to suurgery to put it IM. do you think subq at thea area will be okay or should i move onto IM ??


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm doing subq mate, and it's working for me


----------



## woolymaggot (Mar 5, 2011)

250mcg per day. I used to do 500mcg but from what I've read, it works at a low dose so lowered it. Still works fine


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

250mcg twice a day is optimal according to more expirienced users


----------

